# JWT cams



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm looking for big power and I am going to turbo my SE-R, preferably with the F-Max kit. Which cams would compliment the turbo the most, is it the S4's? Which JWT cams produce the most power and for how moch?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

The latest gen S3s from JWT would probably be better. They are around $600.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

S3's. i hear the S4's have more overlap (says jason at jgycustoms). not sure if that was in general or with the incon...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

JWT is very good and I'm using the S3's but my next cam purchase will be HKS, Tomei, or JUN...probably 272/272.


----------

